# Inpatient Rounds, who bills?



## elohrenz (Jan 26, 2012)

We have a hospitalist in our internal medicine department, that by agreement does the rounding for the patients admitted by specialists.  But if the specialist also sees on a particular day, who should really be billing?  They are seeing the patient for the same reason.

Thanks
BL


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 27, 2012)

*Different specialties?*

There is no reason why two (or more) physicians of different specialties cannot see and bill for their services on the same patient on the same DOS. 

Now, some payers don't recognize different specialties, but that's another can of worms.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## elohrenz (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks, that is the issue we are having, only the specialist gets paid.

Thanks again.


----------



## marandee (Jun 7, 2016)

*Rounds*

I believe Inpatient Professional Services or Rounds are considered with billing / payment to only the Admitting provider. All other providers under the request of the Admitting Provider would be considered Staff services (of the same specialty) if the condition is unchanged (i.e professional other than admitting provider is covering for Rounds services). If however, a patient is transferred to a different clinical service, then another provider would become the admitting provider, granting this new provider of record charging capabilities.

If a consult is done on an inpatient, this is (should) not be done in Rounds, just a note to the Attending regarding the consult on the Inpatient chart.

I hope this helps.


----------

